# Headed to pcb tomorrow. I wanna catch some fish



## Papercuts (Aug 30, 2012)

So headed to pcb tomorrow with the fam for the weekend. I really wanna catch a decent fish or two. I know sunday my mom wants to rent a pontoon boat to go out in the bay with. Any advice on bay fishing. I have a new tub of white gulp shrimp ready to go. 

Also i wannna wake up early one morning and head out to maybe the jetties in the park or go to destin and fish that area. Any advice would be great. I know this storm isnt gonna help me much but ima at least give it a go. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## duckman31822 (Aug 30, 2012)

word is the bay looks like the mississippi as far as water clarity.. I was gonna haul my boat down next week but after talking to some folks its staying home.. good luck and post a report! maybe it will change my mind


----------



## godleff (Aug 31, 2012)

*pcb fishing*

I used to fish there for years, if you go to St. Andrews Park walk out on the jetty and you can usually catch spanish mackeral, use a rig like a carolina rig, tie a 3/4 or 1 ounce weight and a 3-4 ft. mono leader wtih a silver clarks spoon, cast as far as you can and reel it in as fast as you can, if the fish are there you will know it. If no spanish you can catch red fish with live bait or a gold spoon. If you bay fish, rig your gulp shrimp on a popping cork rig, I always had good luck with the pearl white color.

Good luck
JC


----------



## Papercuts (Aug 31, 2012)

Would it be worth while to fish the gulp shrimp on the carolina rig set up.


----------



## crappiecatchin (Sep 1, 2012)

After reading your reports I drove down to the park to check things out. The water at the jetty is a light tea color. Not bad considering what  we just went thru. I drove over to the boat ramp and the water was crystal clear. Get your white gulps and drift the grass flats and cast and retrieve in 3 to 4 ft of water. May be able to catch a red on the rocks at the jetties. Dead shrimp on a jig head drifting near the rocks. Good luck.


----------



## Papercuts (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank ya much. Headed to ponton boat rental once i leave this slowfood restraunt aka burger king. Never have i waited so long for breakfast 2 days in a row. Bah


----------



## crappiecatchin (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't know where your fishing at but trout were busting shrimp on the flats above hwy 98 bridge while I was catching pinfish on the flat near bayside marina


----------



## Papercuts (Sep 2, 2012)

Ima go fishin tomorrow morn again. Havnt caught anything. Just casting pretty much. We rented a pontoon and i fished off of shell island for a few hours with a few slams but no takers. 

Where at around 98 bridge. Can i get to it fron shore.  Pm me if you need a person to cast with in the am.


----------



## crappiecatchin (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't think you can get to there from the shore but you might be able to fish along the shore on the east side of the bridge. There is a boat ramp over there. We were catching the pinfish about 400 yds above the bridge on the left going north. Shrimp were all in there getting chased by fish. I know the trout and redfish stay in that area. Good luck.


----------



## Papercuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Good to know. Will remember this for when i take my kayak down there. 

But my report is i caught like 3 fish. Lol. Didnt have as much time as i though to fish. But i have great family time.


----------

